# My Animals...



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Myy pets. ;D

Dogs:
Daisy - 3yrs old, Chihuahua x Terrier x Corgi mix
Vader - 8yrs old, Flat-Coated Retriever
Pensacola - 5yrs old, Border Collie x Chow

Rodents:
Lil Ham - 1.5/2 years old, Syrian Hamster
Marble - 1.5ish years old, Mouse
Pipsqueak - 1ish year old, Mouse
Charles - 8ish moths old, Rat

Birds: 
Juno, 1year old, Parakeet

Fish:
3 bettas, 2 male, 1 female
2 Zebra Danios
10ish guppies
1 molly

Recently Passed: 
Dusty, 1ish year old, Mouse
Mandy, 1 year old, Parakeet
Philip, ???, African Dwarf Frog
Non-Spazzy, 6 years old, SOciety Finch
Stanley, ???, Society FInch

Those are the most recent deaths. THere have been others. 

All of those now, and past, except 2 of the dogs are mine. All of the birds, and rodents live/lived in my room.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, lots of pets. I think you need one more; a friend for Charlie


----------

